# Greenbrier Mall ponds 6/26



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Fished there for the first time with Mike last evening... we both caught one each between 3-4lbs... they were FAT as all hell, just as long... if not shorter than the skinny 2lb. bass I have been catching in the pond near my house. Both were caught on small buzz baits near the connecting pipes @ the mall entrance. I definitely see the potential for some big bass in there. We also ran across a family of fox, that was unexpected... pretty cool to see nonetheless. Kept the bigger bass, he got fried up in some house autry with some 13/15 shrimp Mike had in the freezer.... MMMMMM MMMMM!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Sorry... report should read 6/25!


----------



## fishfeeder2 (Sep 27, 2005)

Glad to hear that bass are still in the ponds. I live nearby and use to fish the culvert running under Volvo parkway. Caught some bass over 5 lbs as well as good size crappie. I have seen some big carp here of late and would love to hook one of those big boys. As far as eating I would be careful, lakes get all the run off from the roads and lawns and is not as productive as it used to be.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Dont eat largemouth bass....regardless of water quality that is a game fish that should never be removed from a body of water fished by the public...they are there to be caught and released...not only are you taking away from other peoples oppurtunities but you are also running the risk of angering the property owners...many times owners will ban fishing if they know people are removing fish from lakes like those..i have fished there for over 5 years now and not once have we removed a fish to eat...only a 9 lb citation was removed by a friend to be mounted....but one your size???!?!? come on now NOONE likes eating bass...


----------



## Wolfbass (Nov 18, 2000)

You caught it, eat it if you want to.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*carp*

i caught 2 carp there a couple years ago one 25" 11lbs and the other one was 30" +- 14-15 lbs and there are some a lot bigger in there also caught bass pickeral catfish all released


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Glad you took my suggestion and tried those lakes. Like I said they are loaded with fish. Just ignore JHMorgan. If you want to keep a few fish it is no problem. If the lakes get to over poulated it leads to a reduction in baitfish. Further, it reduces the chances of catching trophy fish. Pretty soon the larger fish die off and the lake becomes ver run with smaller fish. My suggestion is keep the smaller ones 1-2 pounders. For one they taste better and if there are contaminates in the lake the smaller ones will have a lower level in them. Like I always preach if you want bigger bass then release the larger ones. Just like most species if the larger ones mate they often produce bigger off spring same goes with bass. Have fun and like Jake Ace always says throw the bigger ones back.

Ken


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Too many bass in a pond can be a bad thing too. RF228 hit the nail on the head. Ponds should always be managed by taking fish here and there. Baitfish is the key. Pike can really hurt the population of bass in a pond and should be removed when caught. If dude wants to eat a bass, then eat a bass he should. Nice job on the fishes by the way. Its crazy sometimes what small ponds will hold. I pulled off the road last weekend and made a couple casts in a pond that didnt look to be more than 2' deep. Second cast was ~4.5lb'r. Then proceeded to catch five or six more within 30 min. Never know whats in those ponds.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*keep the*

fish if you want. over population is a bad thing too many fish means small fish those pike (pickeral) were good size too probaly 3-3 1/2 pounds or so


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

sorry guys didnt mean to sound so testy in that post...trust me i understand about managing fish populations...but like the one post said, itd be better to keep the smaller ones...a 5 lb bass has survived for years in that lake and its gettin harder and harder to get big bass anymore because of overfishing/bad water/no bait fish..but once again sorry, did not mean to come off as some know it all with a bad attitude although my post looks that way


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

nice fish in there...and others like it...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

jhmorgan said:


> sorry guys didnt mean to sound so testy in that post...trust me i understand about managing fish populations...but like the one post said, itd be better to keep the smaller ones...a 5 lb bass has survived for years in that lake and its gettin harder and harder to get big bass anymore because of overfishing/bad water/no bait fish..but once again sorry, did not mean to come off as some know it all with a bad attitude although my post looks that way



No problem and it sound a little "testy" takes a man to clear it up. I will say a few years ago I was fishing those lakes and I started in the small one closest to the main entrance sign. I proceded to catch 20 fish over 4lbs, largest was weighed and measured, went 8.4 pounds and I took the release citation. I have pitchers around my house somewhere. I walked all the way down to Volvo fishing the whole way. Did really well in the one behind the resturants used to be Cheers, nt sure what it has changed to. Then I moved to the ones by the old volvo building. I also caught a bunch of dinks (under one pound) most od those were by the volvo building. Now all those Hotels have been built and well I tried those lakes a couple weeks ago and I think the fish have all died off as the lakes looked dirty (used to be able to see several feet under the surface) Hell one of them has been filled in. Cannot even get to the one behind Joes Crab Shack any more. Also the ones all along greenbrier parkway they have let the brush grow up on the road side and you cannot even fish most of them from that side anymore. Thats why I said a yak would be great. Also noticed that the weeds I think it was milfoil are mostly gone. They used to ring the lakes for about 4-5 feet all the way around. They have all died off. It is a shame because the bass loves those weeds.
I also agree to keep the pickerel if caught. Not bad eating just a lot of bones though.
I would love to try those lakes with some giant shinners

Take care JH hope we werent to hard on you LOL.
ken


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I looked into it before keeping them... thanks for the heads up though.:beer:


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> I looked into it before keeping them... thanks for the heads up though.:beer:



Ryan didnt I buy a penn spinning reel (SS750 I think) off of you? Also I think you gave me a crate for my Kayak right? Thanks for both. Let me know if you have anymore of those penn reels. Great reel and better price I still use it 

Ken


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Yessir! Glad that reel worked out for you, I am assuming you aren't having any bail issues? I have one more Penn spinner... my trusty 704z, a little out-dated but a true workhorse. The last of my Captivas are gone, the 4000 locked up gears catching tailor blues, and the 5000 has a busted bail I care not to repair. I recently sold my last 525mag (gonna buy another come fall) and I have a few Senators that still work like new after years of abuse. How's the kayakcoming along? You bought the LL manta ray right?


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*agreed*



Wolfbass said:


> You caught it, eat it if you want to.


seagull policy plain and simple. for those who may be a bit slow it simply means "have ya ever seen a seagull let something go after he caught it?"  Now if its illegal thats a whole different scenario. that why i dont do c& r . why get up early, spend time, money, and gas to catch a fish that im gonna let go in 20 seconds after i catch it. thats not fun. fun is bringing home the prize and enjoying the folks eat it.


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

jhmorgan said:


> Dont eat largemouth bass....regardless of water quality that is a game fish that should never be removed from a body of water fished by the public...they are there to be caught and released...not only are you taking away from other peoples oppurtunities but you are also running the risk of angering the property owners...many times owners will ban fishing if they know people are removing fish from lakes like those..i have fished there for over 5 years now and not once have we removed a fish to eat...only a 9 lb citation was removed by a friend to be mounted....but one your size???!?!? come on now NOONE likes eating bass...



for one if anything keep the smaller ones you take away peoples oppurtunities when you keep the big ones caus they lay more eggs than the smaller ones never would i keep a bass 9 pounds out of a public pond and 
have you ever tried bass it is vary good and 
they are public ponds so you dont have to worry about any one getting mad about what you keep 
so keep it if you want


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Rockstar said:


> Yessir! Glad that reel worked out for you, I am assuming you aren't having any bail issues? I have one more Penn spinner... my trusty 704z, a little out-dated but a true workhorse. The last of my Captivas are gone, the 4000 locked up gears catching tailor blues, and the 5000 has a busted bail I care not to repair. I recently sold my last 525mag (gonna buy another come fall) and I have a few Senators that still work like new after years of abuse. How's the kayakcoming along? You bought the LL manta ray right?


Kayak was great for the short time I owned it. Ran into some financial problems and had to sell it. It was sweet since I had it all decked out just the way I wanted. I will be buying another one later this year. You still able to get those crates?

Ken


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Just make sure you post your report on the BFHP*

Bass fishing home page, joined a thread about yer favorite fish to eat a few years ago and thought I'd stir the pot and said you just can't beat a 6 # largemouth................the death threats and bashing were pretty funny, took 'em 2 weeks to realize I was kidding!opcorn:


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

HI FRED...nice to see you post...I throw most bass back...but they they sure are tasty...


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

Rockstar said:


> Fished there for the first time with Mike last evening... we both caught one each between 3-4lbs... they were FAT as all hell, just as long... if not shorter than the skinny 2lb. bass I have been catching in the pond near my house. Both were caught on small buzz baits near the connecting pipes @ the mall entrance. I definitely see the potential for some big bass in there. We also ran across a family of fox, that was unexpected... pretty cool to see nonetheless. Kept the bigger bass, he got fried up in some house autry with some 13/15 shrimp Mike had in the freezer.... MMMMMM MMMMM!


wha'ts a buzz bait?


----------



## bscheel (Jun 16, 2005)

kinggargantuan said:


> wha'ts a buzz bait?


It's similar to a spinner but it's funny looking. It's a surface lure that makes noise under the water and leaves a "V" trail on the surface... bass just seem to go crazy over these goofy lures.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*buzzbait*

caught 2 bass wednesday in my backyard on buzzbait 1 4lbs+ and 1 about 2lbs then switched to a senko worm and caught another one then my friend caught one in about 30 minutes time same spot buzz bait was the best big explosion with the 4+lber


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

MANDINGO said:


> seagull policy plain and simple. for those who may be a bit slow it simply means "have ya ever seen a seagull let something go after he caught it?"  Now if its illegal thats a whole different scenario. that why i dont do c& r . why get up early, spend time, money, and gas to catch a fish that im gonna let go in 20 seconds after i catch it. thats not fun. fun is bringing home the prize and enjoying the folks eat it.


My pops always says "C&R is for rich folk"... I try and take him striper fishing, and I ALWAYS throw back the first fish... drives him nuts... he don't understand good fishin' juju. 

I didn't mean to ruffle any feathers, I just wanted to try one... I am a chef and I enjoy trying new things... I can honestly say I won't keep another one though, they have too mild or non-existant taste. Fun to catch though that's for sure!


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*smaller*

ones are better the ones about a pound or so but i dont really care for them either anyway glad you caught some fish thats what its really about thanks for the report


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*hey fishfeeder*

if you can see the carp try a small piece of bread i personally like #6 hooks and lite line ultra lite equip my neighbor and myself catch them all the time we get the big strike fish food and put some out and usally they start feeding right away evening hours :fishing:


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I am glad to hear the fishing in those ponds is still great. I grew up in the downhouses down past the mall, and use to fish the lakes daily! Used to catch the pike off of rooster tails, and marshmellows 

We used to catch some really nice fish, pike, bass, catfish. I was in the first Kindergarten Class on Greenbrier Elm. Then we moved to Maryland :--| :--| :--| 

Tiny


----------



## bscheel (Jun 16, 2005)

Billy J said:


> if you can see the carp try a small piece of bread i personally like #6 hooks and lite line ultra lite equip my neighbor and myself catch them all the time we get the big strike fish food and put some out and usally they start feeding right away evening hours :fishing:


I do the same for carp but I usually buy 2 cans of whole kernel corn and lace the hook with the corn so that the hook is no longer visible... usually up over the not and onto the line. I spread one can of corn into the water when I first get there and by the time I am all set up the carp are there. Simple, cheap fishing but can get some decent pullage from a good sized carp. I tried to add a picture below but it didnt work. How do you post a pic anyway?


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*bscheel*

not sure on the picture thing the carp we catch in the backyard average around 8lbs and very good pullage and i have also done the corn thing


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

As per a previous post the Charlestown lake area in Va Bch is very productive for catfish. Very similar to the Greenbriar lakes. They were originally dug for drainage as this area was once very swampy.
I have caught some nice bass off Eden Way near Volvo in the past but haven't fished there in some time. Maybe its time to try again.I've seen 
lots of big carp swimming in the shallows but have never targeted them.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have done great with smaller buzz baits on pond bass... they're a blast to fish too, you get some pretty impressive topwater strikes. I give them a steady retrieve, enough to keep the bait on top and spitting water. The design of them is fairly weedless which makes them pretty versatile. I would suggest white if you're only going to buy one.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*buzzbait*

yes white is what i have the most luck on also take a worm with ya if you miss one on buzzbait throw the worm right back alot of times you will get them that way


----------



## clewis (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm interested in targeting LMB if there's anyone in the VB area that could suggest some places. Will try the Greenbrier ponds this week. Reports sound fun.


----------

